# My little boy is growing up!



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

My little bugaboo, Neelix.

This is what gave him the nickname of 'Front Butt'! His porky little belly.


I swear, he has the biggest bat ears! I'm afraid he's going to grow into them and be the size of a horse!


Being a little sasspot!


Trying to look dignified and grown up! I love that his eye color STILL hasn't changed. He's still got the bluish tinge. Love it!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

He is a very handsome boy! I think he is going to be a big kitty!


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Ahh, Neelix is so adorable!! I am dying laughing about his front butt! LOL. I also love his eye color! How old is he? At this rate it will probably be his permanent color!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I just did the math. He turns 16 weeks tomorrow.

Yes, he's VERY good about letting me play with his fat little belly. I'm always tickling it and poking it to watch it wobble.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Krissy, Neelix is just such an Adorable little boy! I can see why you fell in love with him!!
LOL! I love the "Front Butt"!!
Do you give him tummy rubs??
I'm afraid I wouldn't be able to resist the temptation!!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Why is there such a difference between 12 and 16 weeks? Star and Lucky looked like full grown cats by the time they were 16 weeks, but at 12 weeks they were still my little bitty munchins... *sigh*

Neelix is growing up to be quite the handsome gentleman. I think he'll be bigger than Book.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Love his beautiful, expressive face as well as his "ghost" tabby markings! He sure is growing up with lots of love!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Love the Sasspot picture - he's bringing sexy back!


----------



## struckers (Oct 2, 2013)

Every pic I come across of peoples' kitties on this forum, I go "okay, now *that* is the cutest I've ever seen!" The sasspot one had me cooing! What an adorable and handsome boy!


----------



## ashlee18 (May 21, 2014)

He is so adorable! Merlin has gigantic bat ears too and hasn't grown into them. He is already the size of a 6 month old according to the vet. I have a mini jaguar lol maybe you do too.


----------



## MsPepper (Mar 26, 2014)

He is adorable! He is only 16 weeks? He looks older than that


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Handsome boy with intent eyes.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

What a handsome boy! He looks like a sweetheart who loves to have fun!

There is a HUGE difference between 15 and 20 weeks...my two are 5 weeks apart and I am constantly amazed at how much different Luna is in size, profile, personality, etc than her little sister Mystik.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

He's gorgeous - I love his eyes! The sasspot pic is just stunning! 

There are few things as cute as kittens with big pointy ears and huge round eyes.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

It's horribly hard to see because they are both black... but Book and Neelix together.

Shepherd Book tries to be such a good big brother to Neelix. - YouTube


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

LOL! He's a feisty little one! What, you mean a bite and a swat aren't appropriate thank yous? 

Book has beautiful eyes.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Neelix had hiS final shots today. 

We weren't supposed to see the vet, just one of the techs but within 20 minutes we had all 3 techs and my vet in the room discussing Neelix. They all think he's going to be enormous. She says he's the size of a six or seven month old (he's just turned 4 months). 

When I compared him to MowMow size she corrected me. She said Mow and Book are big cats. She stressed that she thinks Neelix will not be big, he'll be enormous. I hope she's right.

She also gave me **** regarding his front butt. His kibble is limited to 1/4 c per day.......... this isn't going to go over well, he does love his crunches...

Since she was there, the vet gave him a once over and said other than his fat pooch, he's in excellent health and "I picked another amazing character"

Oh, and he came home with MORE of the fuzzy mice the sell at the front desk. One of the techs tossed them in his crate before we left as a reward for being such a good boy for his nail trim.

So we got a quickie exam, a nail trim, vaccinations, and three mice for a whopping 22.00.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

AWESOME!! You can't beat that!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I bet you walked out with a big smile on your face! How big do they think? What is considered enormous?


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

So cute!!! I just want to kiss his little face.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

$22??? Oh how I wish I could go to that vet! lol I can't wait to see how big Neelix gets!

I laughed out loud about him getting **** about his front butt... seriously hysterical!!! Diet time for Neelix!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

cat owner again said:


> I bet you walked out with a big smile on your face! How big do they think? What is considered enormous?


Well MowMow's perfect weight is between 12.5 & 13 pounds. Book is between 12 & 12.5.... so that's her idea off big..... I'm hoping for at least a 15 pounder....



howsefrau32 said:


> So cute!!! I just want to kiss his little face.


He would be OK with that. The vet leaned down to kiss his head and he was face mashing her and licking her nose. He LOVES giving (and getting) kisses


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Awww! 4 months old already! What a doll baby! They say that 4-6 months are the demon months in kittenhood! I have a room full of foster kittens but have not kept anyone that long and have only raised 1 kitten in my life, so I dunno. Let us know if that is true!

Was this his first visit? My old vet used to charge 1/2 price for fist visits when I adopted. $22 is a GREAT price!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

No, his first 'visit' was on the way home from the shelter. I didn't have an appointment but passed by on the way home. The gave him a once over (no charge)so I could start intros with Book and made a real appointment for the following week. 

His first *real* appointment the next week was free because he was a shelter kitten and I had a coupon from the shelter.

This last appointment was so cheap because it was just supposed to be a shot...a quickie by a vet tech and no vet exam but she was free so she joined us to chat and play/cuddle/kiss/facemash with Neelix. While she was in the room she gave him a quickie exam.

Of course, last month I dropped a heavy chunk of change with them for Mow's surgery...... maybe they figured they could toss in a freebie or two :lol:


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Mom! Mom! I think I picked up NPR wif my antennae earz!


YOU GOTZ FOOD!?!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Love that little Face!!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

So cute!! Maybe he'll grow into them?


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

He certainly has character.


----------



## TheStens (Sep 3, 2014)

He is so handsome!! That face just kills me. His ears are so cute, and that sasspot picture is gold, so cute!


----------

